# Offset en amplificadores operacionales



## Daoíz (Jun 11, 2009)

buenos dias a todos.

Necesito usar un amplificador operacional como adaptador de impedancias, cosa muy simple, pero quiero ademas tener un pequeño offset para corregir la salida del operacional.

He comprado el TL061, que es un DIP8 con un solo operacional como offsets intrisecos, me gustaria que me explicaseis como funciona este offset y como poder usarlo. Necesito corregir la salida tanto en modo negativo como positivo

Si necesitais algun dato más no lo dudeis
Un saludo a todos

adjunto data sheep del componente


----------



## DUDU5220 (Nov 25, 2009)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro, y me gustaría q me ayudarais a resolver algunas dudas ue tengo con los amplificadores operacionales.
Tengo que hacer una práctica para la universidad del ajuste del offset de salida en un circuito buffer.
Este seria el circuito simulado con el multisim, estaría bien el resultado del amperímetro. Y con ese dato como hallo la tensión offset de salida.


Salu2 y gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola DUDU5220

No He visto alguna formula o datos de referencia para calcular o Hallar, ya sea, la corriente o el voltaje de OFFSET.
Este, según sé, lo dan los fabricantes de IC’s como un Min/Max que puede dar un IC determinado.
Si tienes 2 amplificadores operacionales del mismo numero (LM741) puedes ver que cada uno da diferente OFFSET
Ya sea voltaje o corriente.

En el circuito que adjuntaste estas midiendo la corriente que circula por la resistencia de 1 Mohm. Así que por la ley de Ohm puedes calcular el voltaje de OFFSET pero para esa carga de 1 Mohm.

Se puede decir que los Amp. Oper. Antiguos tienen unas terminales para ajustar a Cero ese V o I de OFFSET. Los más modernos ya vienen compensados internamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola, una pregunta se puede usar el 741, sin tension negativa, es decir, alimentarlo directo a tierra .. ??

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola cerebro

Es probable que si se pueda solo hay que experimentar conectandolo asi.
Sin embargo ningun fabricante de este IC menciona que tenga esa caracteristica como en otros IC's que si lo mencionan en sus Hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 29, 2009)

Cual de ellos, si podria funcionar sin tension negativa, el lm324??


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola cerebro

Si asi es, puede funcionar sin el suministro de la fuente negativa.
Pero como aconsejan casi todos, Ve las hojas de datos. yo creo que es mas rapido encontrar este tipo de info que preguntando aqui en el foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, Gracias, es que recien me inicio con esto de los OpAMP, porque si espero que me enseñen en la Universidad, me hago viejo...mejor por mi cuenta avanzo un poco.

Saludos
Cerebro


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola cerebro

Bueno creo que sí. En las universidades, También creo que a todos los niveles escolares, han cambiado el sistema de enseñanza.
Antes de ahora nos enseñaban que, como se dice por acá: nos daban el plato servido. Ahora solo dan los principios fundamentales y toca al alumno buscar información para comprender lo que el maestro(a) les expuso.

En algunos lugares también los enseñan a buscar información, ya sea en libros o en lo moderno, Internet.

Me gustaría volver a ver una película que vi hace muchos años. Esta era futurista. Creo se llamaba SOLIGRY.
El argumento es mas o menos así: Según eso seria para el año 20xx. Se trataba de un abogado penalista; para ese entonces había tanto que saber de leyes que los Lic. Tenían un asesor que les ayudaba con el conocimiento de las leyes. Este asesor era una persona mayor y supuestamente fue abogado activo y se convirtió en asesor. Como siempre, el mundo sobre poblado y poco alimento para tanta gente. De tal suerte que estaba permitida la eutanasia. La persona que ya no quería vivir iba a un centro donde lo ponían a dormir como el quisiera.

El asesor decidió retirarse de aquel mundo y fue a un centro de esos. Antes le notifico al abogado esa su decisión y le dijo –Fulano por favor sigue mi cuerpo- El abogado lo hizo y descubrió que con los cadáveres hacían galletas llamadas SOLIGRY que era el alimento del pueblo.

Podemos, claro esta, que lleguemos, o que alguien llegue, a una época que se haga punto menos que imposible el saber todo al respecto de alguna ciencia o a un arte y dominar todos los trucos y artimañas que de estas se deriven.

Pero en fin esto será para el futuro.

Perdón por esta palabrería.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Arsanil (Nov 30, 2009)

Si no conectas la alimentacion negativa la salida del AO no te dara valores negativos y por tanto no te funcionara bien


----------



## jaumegs (May 4, 2010)

Un circuito amplificador para un osciloscopio digital. La resistencia Rload es la resistencia interna del conversor AD. La fuente V1 y la resistencia Rsrc son la tensión y la resistencia del circuito a medir, por lo que sus valores son desconocidos.

El amplificador debe proporcionar una tensión de salida máxima de 3V para distintos rangos de tensión de salida seleccionables mediante un interruptor y varias resistencias para ajustar la ganancia del operacional. Las resistencias R1 y R2 no son fijas, pero solo pueden tomar algunos valores conocidos. La resistencia Rload es fija y conocida.

El problema está en que la señal de salida (Vout) tiene una componente en continua introducida por el amplificador y no se como eliminarla. Puedo poner una resistencia de corrección en la entrada no inversora del operacional, pero al estar en serie con Rsrc, su valor sería indeterminado y de poco serviría.

¿Cómo puedo eliminar esa tensión en continua de la señal amplificada?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 4, 2010)

¿Con un condensador? ¿O eso variaría la señal de salida?


----------



## jaumegs (May 4, 2010)

Puedo acoplar la señal en alterna, pero el propósito del amplificador es un osciloscopio, por lo que me interesa conservar la componente en continua.

Gracias.


----------



## marcelorenz (May 7, 2010)

a ver, empecemos desde el principio.
si podes contesta algunas cosas y te trato de ayudar.
1_ de que valor es la tension que decis tener de offset en la salida??
2_ cuales son los rangos de entrada, cuantos rangos queres y a que valor queres llevar la salida en cada rango??
marcelo


----------



## jorge de lanus (Nov 16, 2010)

pone en pata 1 y en 5 un pote de 200k y el cursor a masa


----------



## esdrak (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola:
Para una aplicación que estoy desarrollando para medición de biopotenciales, necesito que mi señal se regrese a la línea base cuando exista alguna alteración a la entrada. He leído al respecto y encontré la referencia de un circuito llamado "Compensador de Offset", sin embargo no he encontrado nada al respecto en la literatura, sólo que se puede realizar por medio de un circuito integrador, pero no sé a qué frecuencia debo limitarlo, si a la inicial o a la final.
Espero sus respuestas, y de antemano, muchas gracias por ellas.


----------



## Salvador Camacho (Feb 18, 2014)

Cuando se habla del offset en amplificadores operacionales de qué se habla. Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario. ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola Salvador Camacho

El Offset: Es un voltaje –o corriente- que se genera, normalmente a la salida de un Amp. Operacional, después de ajustar la ganancia por medio de Rin y Rf.

Cuando en las entradas del amplificador operacional no hay diferencia de potencial su salida sería cero volts –El ideal-. Sin embargo no da cero; a ese no cero se le llama Offset. 

Se podría ajustar a cero aplicando por su entrada inversora un voltaje inverso al del Offset o por su entrada no inversora, un voltaje de la misma polaridad de ese Offset.

Hay algunos amplificadores operacionales que ya traen unas entradas para ajustar el Offset.

Hay otro efecto más pernicioso que el Offset, este es el llamado Drift.
Es también un voltaje –o una corriente- en la salida de nuestro amplificador operacional que se genera por efecto de la temperatura. Esto e un poco más difícil de compensar pues cambia al unísono con la temperatura.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?source=hp&ei=VvVsX7mcIaif5OUPvbyE8Ac&q=corrección+de+offset+en+amplificadores+operacionales&oq=Offset+en+amplificadores+operacionales&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQARgBMgIIADIGCAAQFhAeOggIABCxAxCDAToICC4QsQMQgwE6BQgAELEDOgIILjoFCC4QsQM6CAguELEDEJMCOgcIABBGEPkBOgcIABBGEP8BUNEMWJlyYM2gAWgAcAB4AIAB8gOIAdInkgEKNC4zMC4yLjEuMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2014)

Buenos días.

Mr Carlos lo ha explicado perfectamente
Quiero dar algún dato más acerca del Off Set explicado


Este tiene suma importancia cuando alimentamos los OP con tensiones simétricas y los acoplamos directamente en DC, ya que, los Off Set se van sumando en función de la ganancia, normalmente basta con compensar el Off Set en el primero de ellos.
Cuando realizamos una etapa amplificadora con un OP y utilizamos tensión única, es normal poner la entrada + a ½ de VCC esto, en teoría, provoca que la salida esté a ½ de VCC,  pero en muchas ocasiones esto no sucede así, por lo que la salida puede no ser simétrica, si ponemos un pequeño Off Set nos aseguramos que la salida sea simétrica.
En otras aplicaciones nos interesa que la salida en DC sea ajustable más/menos algunos Voltios con referencia Masa, p.e. en la salida de un Generador de funciones o el Amplificador Vertical de un Osciloscopio, esto lo realizamos con ajuste variable del Off Set.

Si analizamos los Amplificadores de Audio, normalmente son OP de potencia, en este caso es muy importante, que sin señal de entrada, la salida en DC sea de 0Voltios o lo más próxima a esta tensión (+- algún mV.), en este caso es de vital importancia un ajuste de Off Set.

Sal U2


----------



## tonygtguitar (Sep 24, 2020)

Disculpad el refrote, no veia correcto abrir un hilo nuevo solo para preguntar esto, ¿tambien se le llama offset a la tension continua que aparece a la salida de una etapa de potencia en el altavoz, no?
muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Disculpad el refrote, no veia correcto abrir un hilo nuevo solo para preguntar esto, ¿tambien se le llama offset a la tension continua que aparece a la salida de una etapa de potencia en el altavoz, no?
> muchas gracias.


Si , correctisimo tu aclaración una ves que el Altavoz es un disposictivo que fue hecho para funcionar con senales AC
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2020)

Claro , y cuando son alimentados por fuente simple en audio , se fija su tensión a la mitad de la alimentación y luego se elimina la continua con capacitor en serie. De esa manera la onda puede excursionar simétricamente.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola buenas,
Tengo un amplificador Operacional OP37G y quiero reducir su tensión de offset. Para ello, pongo las entradas a tierra, alimento el AmpOp con +Vcc(15V)  y -Vcc (-15V) respectivamente y conecto los pines TRIM al potenciómetro de 10k tal y como indica la figura que adjunto (sacado de su datasheet).

Cuando mido la tensión de salida con el multímetro, me aparece una tensión de 12V aproximadamente (la tensión de offset supuestamente). Entonces empiezo a variar el potenciómetro (con la intención de reducir la tensión de offset a 0V) y ésta tensión de offset va disminuyendo, pero no puedo disminuirlo a 0V ya que, aproximadamente cuando llega a los 10V, salta directamente a los -12V. Y viceversa, desde ésta posición varío el potenciómetro y cuando la tensión de salida llega a -10V, salta directamente a 12V. 
Si lo hago poco a poco, a veces, sobrepasando los 10V o -10V se vuelve loco y empieza a dar valores aleatorios y seguidos como por ejemplo: 3V, -1.1V, -0.37V, 0.99V, -2V, 6V...etc)

¿Estoy haciendo algo mal? ¿Está estropeado mi Amplificador Operacional?

Muchas gracias de antemano!
Adjunto el datasheet y la parte del datasheet donde indica cómo medir la tensión de offset.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2020)

Suele ser difícil de ajustar. Normalmente hace falta un multivuelta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2020)

Y de cuanto es el offset sin el potenciómetro de ajuste????
Ese chip tiene un trim de fábrica a nivel de wafer para minimizar el offset


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sin el potenciómetro de ajuste la tensión de offset me sale exactamente igual, 12V aproximadamente.
¿Estoy haciendo algo mal? Yo creo que tiene sentido lo que he hecho, no obstante, ¿cómo podría minimizar la tensión de offset en este caso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2020)

erik1917 dijo:


> Sin el potenciómetro de ajuste la tensión de offset me sale exactamente igual, 12V aproximadamente.


O tenés quemado el chip o tenes algo muy mal conectado. La tensión de offset de ese amplificador NO puede tener ese valor.
Ese amplificador tiene una tensión de offset MUY pero MUY baja, y la podés llevar a cero con el ajuste, pero NO PUEDE tener 12V de offset.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hola buenas, he comprado un nuevo AmpOp del mismo modelo y me sigue ocurriendo exactamente lo mismo. _(adjunto DataSheet del AmpOp)_

El montaje que tengo es el siguiente _(adjunto foto montajee.jpg)_.
-Cojo el voltaje de la red del edificio mediante un enchufe y lo paso por un convertidor AC-DC para obtener 15V en continua.
-Luego, lo paso por un convertidor DC-DC _(de la marca TRCO POWER 1515)_ para obtene dos voltajes, uno de +15V y otr de -15V
-Finalmente, procedo a medir y ajustar la tensión de offset del AmpOp realizando el montaje que recomienda el DataSheet _(adjunto foto)_, conectando las entradas a tierra y alimentando el AmpOp con los +15V y -15V procedentes del convertidor DC-DC anterior

¿Que puedo estar haciendo mal? ¿Donde puede estar el error? ¿Cómo puedo reducir la tensión de offset satisfactoriamente?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2020)

Sería mas sencillo usar directamente una fuente simétrica, creo yo.
Suele ser complicado ajustar el offset, normalmente hace falta un multivueltas porque puede pasar de +V a -V en un momento.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 26, 2020)

Por razones ajenas al montaje de éste circuito, la alimentación ha de ser así.
Asimismo, el potenciómetro que utilizo es un BOURNS 3296 de 10k _(adjunto foto)._
No obstante, ¿no es acaso mala señal que todos los AmpOp que estoy utilizando tengan una tensión de offset tan grande? Yo creo que el montaje lo estoy haciendo bien, y sin embargo en algo he de fallar, porque lo normal es tener una tensión de offset pequeña.


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

La corrección del offset puede ser activa o pasiva y ciertamente es para compensar el delizamiento termico e indirectamente el cero de la etapa de salida del amplificador operacional , los activos vienen con una realimentación y un transistor para correguir el offset , nada mas que tenga tiempo te remito un circuito ofsset activo , saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 26, 2020)

En la propia hoja de datos te da una forma de implementar "una ventana de ajuste" mas expandida para tener mayor precisión a la hora del ajuste. ¿Lo has implementado?



Si es así, sube fotos del montaje real y de donde estas tomando la referencia de las mediciones, etc. Tú tienes el montaje delante y serás en definitiva el que resuelva o no la situación, nosotros solo tenemos lo que tú nos comentas al respecto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si es así, sube fotos del montaje real y de donde estas tomando la referencia de las mediciones, etc. Tú tienes el montaje delante y serás en definitiva el que resuelva o no la situación, nosotros solo tenemos lo que tú nos comentas al respecto.


Justo iba a poner algo asi.
Si no son *falsificados* (lo dudo), entonces tenes un grave problema en el montaje fisico real de la vida ...
*Sube una foto* del montaje, y si es en PCB, de ambas caras. Bien iluminado y enfocado


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

No comprendo lo que dices , de todos modos el offset ya esta ajustado para un deslizamiento minimo , si no se corrige pues tendra un poco de deslizamiento en funcion de la temperatura y si se corrige con una realimentacion pues mucho mejor , ira en funcion de la precision del circuito , yo siempre que utilizo un operacional diseño una correccion de offset .


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Lo que pasa que es extraño que cambie tan drasticamente el voltaje de salida con un preset multivueltas, y que ademas siempre tenga un voltaje muuuy elevado sin siquiera haber realizado ningun circuito en concreto (solo para regular el offset) y tampoco llega a lo mas cerca de 0, siempre son varios voltios arriba o abajo, de ahi mi comentario y el de @ricbevi


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Es que desconozco la tension de offset que teneis en vuestro circuito.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Yo no lo tengo, pero el que pretende y consulta, necesita que sea de 0V... Y solo logra ±12V y como minimo antes que se cambie de polaridad ±10V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2020)

El datasheet habla de ajustes de microvolts!!!!
Ya le dije hace días que tiene algo defectuoso o mal conectado...


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 26, 2020)

He aquí mi montaje físico. Adjunto también la numeración de las patillas del AmpOp.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2020)

Primero lo primero: revisá que todos los cables que has puesto hagan contacto en ambos extremos y conecten lo que deben conectar. Te lo digo por que veo varios restos de cables metidos en los huecos del protoboard, y eso sucede cuando se cortan por que dañaste el conductor al pelarlo.
Tambien verificá que ambos terminales del IC tengan la tensión de alimentación que debe llegarles.
Usá cables mas cortos para las conexiones dentro del protoboard, por que tenés una parva de antenas colgando de la placa.


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Miratelo bien todas las conexiones , el offset va en funcion de la tension de entrada tambien , no pongas ninguna correccion de offset  y prueba con el circuito operacional lo que vayas hacer y si te funciona bien , luego ya haras el offset .


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 26, 2020)

He comprobado varias veces desde hace varios días y sí, los cables hacen perfecta conexión entre sí y a los terminales les llega la tensión indicada


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Pero cual es el problema que tienes ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Por esas casualidades, y ya que comprobaste absolutamente todo (siempre deja el circuito unos dias, y con la cabeza fresca vuelve a comprobar), te consulto. Miraste bien que el integrado sea "OP37", y que no tenga alguna letra o numero de mas/menos? Quizas te vendieron cualquier fruta, y vos confiado pensaste que estaba bien....  🤷‍♂️ .

PD: Suele pasar....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2020)

Ya sé que le pasa: *HAY QUE ESTUDIAR!!!!!*
Tenés el AO en lazo abierto!!!
Tenés que cerrar la realimentación para que funcione como corresponde, y además la ganancia debe ser mayor o igual que 5 para que sea estable.
Le querés ajustar el offset al circuito de "burn-in" que está a lazo abierto y con las entadas a masa mediante metros de cable.

Mejor me voy antes de que se me suba la presión.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 27, 2020)

¿AmpOp en lazo abierto? Yo lo que he hecho ha sido montar el circuito de ésta forma _(adjunto imagen)_ para lo del ajuste del offset. ¿Que he hecho mal aquí? Porque no veo eso de montaje en lazo abierto. Hasta donde yo se, los montajes para ajustar el offset son así. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

Lazo abierto es sin realimentar y con una ganancia tendencia infinito , lazo cerrado es realimentado y con una ganancia ajustada a la resistencia de realimentacion , aqui te dejo un esquema basico con tu OP 37 , este operacional es muy bueno , te costo una pasta eh , saludo Juanje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2020)

erik1917 dijo:


> Porque no veo eso de montaje en lazo abierto.


Por eso te dije que tenes que estudiar!! Andá, buscá un libro de electrónica, estudia AO y volvé cuando sepas de que se trata.



erik1917 dijo:


> *Hasta donde yo se*, los montajes para ajustar el offset son así.


Entonces sabés muy poco. Andá a estudiar.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 27, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Lazo abierto es sin realimentar y con una ganancia tendencia infinito , lazo cerrado es realimentado y con una ganancia ajustada a la resistencia de realimentacion , aqui te dejo un esquema basico con tu OP 37 , este operacional es muy bueno , te costo una pasta eh , saludo Juanje.


Ya lo sabia pero igualmente gracias! No obstante, cuando se trata de medir el offset de los AmpOp, ¿no se hace acaso ese montaje que he hecho yo?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso te dije que tenes que estudiar!! Andá, buscá un libro de electrónica, estudia AO y volvé cuando sepas de que se trata.
> 
> 
> Entonces sabés muy poco. Andá a estudiar.


Ese respeto Doctor Zoidberg! 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

No se hace asi , no se puede realimentar directamente con una resistencia el offset porque llevas la salida de operacional a saturacion , se clava en tension maxima y es lo te ocurre en ese montaje.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020

No se hace asi , no se puede realimentar el offset directamente desde la salida porque saturas el operacional y lo llevas a saturacion tirando de la salida a maxima tension y eso es lo que te ocurre a ti en el circuito que tienes.


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 27, 2020)

¿Cómo debería de hacer entonces el montaje para calcular el offset?


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

Cada operacional tiene su configuacion offset segun el tipo de aplicacion y esta descrita en el datashet del fabricante , aqui te paso el datashet de tu operacional mirate la configuracion basica del fabricante , si quieres un offset inteligente debes realimentarlo utilizando un factor de correcion y realimentar desde la salida no desde el positivo .


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 27, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Cada operacional tiene su configuacion offset segun el tipo de aplicacion y esta descrita en el datashet del fabricante , aqui te paso el datashet de tu operacional mirate la configuracion basica del fabricante , si quieres un offset inteligente debes realimentarlo utilizando un factor de correcion y realimentar desde la salida no desde el positivo .


Muchas gracias pero yo ya tenía el datasheet. No obstante, sigo sin ver qué he hecho mal en mi montaje de offset. ¿Qué hago mal? Los pines Trim y de alimentación los conecto exactamente como dice el datasheet y las entradas inversora y no inversora las conecto a tierra _(como se hace cuando se quiere medir el offset no?)_


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

El offset es una correción del cero de la tensión de salida del operacional debido a que se produce un deslizamiento en dicho cero a causa de la temperatura , debes hacer tu el circuito para corregir el offset , tienes que cojer una referncia de la tension de salida y con un transistor realimentar el offset . Si tu pones una resistencia al offset no corregira nada el deslizamiento de la temperatura. Si tengo tiempo pòr la noche ya lo mirare y te hago un pequeño offset inteligente es decir con corrección automática de offset.


----------



## FelML (Oct 27, 2020)

Prueba a medir el offset sin potenciometro, deberias de tener unos 100mV a la salida. Si no es así o el circuito esta mal conectado o esta dañado el operacional. SI es correcta la medida conecta el protenciometro y prueba a ajustarlo de nuevo. SI persiste la anomalia puede que el potenciometro este mal conectado o este dañado. Espero que resuelas el problema.


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

No todos los amplificadores operacionales tienen corrección de offset pero el que tu tienes es de precision usado en instrumentacion y por eso hay que usar los offset .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2020)

erik1917 dijo:


> _las entradas inversora y no inversora las conecto a tierra (como se hace cuando se quiere medir el offset no?)_


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
No me digás nada: ni buscaste el libro, no?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020



FelML dijo:


> Prueba a medir el offset sin potenciometro, *deberias de tener unos 100mV a la salida*. Si no es así o el circuito esta mal conectado o esta dañado el operacional. SI es correcta la medida conecta el protenciometro y prueba a ajustarlo de nuevo. SI persiste la anomalia puede que el potenciometro este mal conectado o este dañado. Espero que resuelas el problema.



Si te dá 100mV de offset entonces seguro que está dañado.


No están entendiendo NADA!!!!!
Por que no buscan un libro de A.O. y lo leen????
A ver: ese A.O. tiene de fábrica un offset referido a la entrada <=10 microvolts y tiene una ganancia de lazo abierto de 125dB (1.800.000). Si ponen ambas entradas a masa *sin cerrar la realimentación*, que tensión tendrán a la salida?????


----------



## FelML (Oct 27, 2020)

Creo que tienes razon Zoidberg. 10uV por 1.800.000 son 18V. Pero si ajusta el offset tendrá que tener a la salida una tensión menor.
No obstante erik lo mejor será que pruebes el operacional en lazo cerrado a ver si funciona el montaje, así estaras seguro que no esta dañado el operacional. Tal vez sea que por razones de fabricante no se consiga un ajuste mejor del offset con ese operacional en concreto.
No obstante creo realmente que compensar el offset en un amplificador de tan buenas caracteristicas no merece la pena. Hay que tener en cuenta que un buen operacional de uso comercial suele tener unos 2mV de offset y no se suele compensar. De todas las formas depende de la aplicación que quieras usar con el operacional.


----------



## juanje (Oct 27, 2020)

Un amplificador operacional de precisión instrumental debe corregirse el offset , leete el datashet .


----------



## erik1917 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> No me digás nada: ni buscaste el libro, no?


Antes de preguntar en el foro consulté videos de Youtube, libros y mis apuntes de clase, y según estudié, para medir y corregir el offset de los AmpOp, las entradas inversora y no inversora se conectan a tierra, se alimenta el AmpOp con +vcc y -vcc y se conecta el potenciómetro a las entradas Trim. Tal y como lo he hecho, vaya.🤷‍♂️

Si no es así te agradecería que me dijeses cómo es el montaje

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 28, 2020



FelML dijo:


> Creo que tienes razon Zoidberg. 10uV por 1.800.000 son 18V. Pero si ajusta el offset tendrá que tener a la salida una tensión menor.
> No obstante erik lo mejor será que pruebes el operacional en lazo cerrado a ver si funciona el montaje, así estaras seguro que no esta dañado el operacional.


Gracias por tu aportación.
¿Entonces cómo debería hacer el montaje? ¿Algo así? Adjunto foto. Es lo que he entendido de lo que me has dicho y de lo que habéis comentado


----------



## juanje (Oct 28, 2020)

No se si sabes que el offset debe ser un circuito activo es decir corregir automáticamente el offset se usa un transistor con una realimentacion de salida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2020)

Ahhhhh....que cosa seria....
El parámetro se llama "input offset" por que es el offset referido a la entrada!!
Pero a la salida del A.O. vas a tener el input offset multiplicado por la ganancia que fijes en el A.O.
Entonces tenes que armar el A.O. como va a trabajar para entonces ajustar a 0.000V la salida !!!!!
Y si leyeras y entendieras el datasheet verías que NO podes usar un seguidor por que ese A.O. es estable solo para ganacias iguales o superiores a 5.

Si queres ajustar el offset a la salida con el circuito que has usado vas a necesitar un trimpot de 45 millones de vueltas...y aún así dudo que logres algo.


----------



## FelML (Oct 28, 2020)

erik1917 dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportación.
> ¿Entonces cómo debería hacer el montaje? ¿Algo así? Adjunto foto. Es lo que he entendido de lo que me has dicho y de lo que habéis comentado


Por ejemplo sí. Con ese montaje debes de obtener 0V (o en todo caso la tensión offset, 10uV, que con el polimetro no se puede llegar a medir). Puedes poner una tensión arbitraria en la entrada +. si a la salida está la misma tensión entonces el operacional seguramente funciona bien.
En cuanto a las tensiones de offset tan extrañas que obtienes no sabria decir el porqué, ya que las conexiones las realizas correctamente. Siacaso prueba a unir las entradas + y - con un pequeño puente (no uses cables largos) y aseguate que esta conexión no tiene fallos.


----------



## juanje (Oct 28, 2020)

Las tensiones del offset debes medirlas con el osciloscopio o el tester en milivoltios y observaras que offset es del orden de 5 milivoltios y si le aplicas calor al operacional con un soldador veras que la tensión sube a 15 o 20 mV en el offset y en la salida del operacional también incrementa las tensión en el mismo orden multiplicado por un factor amplificado de esto que hay que corregir el deslizamiento del offset, y mucho mas en los operacionales de instrumentación que son de precisión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2020)

https://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa059/sloa059.pdf?ts=1603911951908&ref_url=https%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252F
		












						EPOT Applications: Adjustment in Op-Amp Circuits | Maxim Int
					

Find various DC offset adjustment circuits using electronic potentiometers for op-amp circuits. Get the latest documentation on offset adjustments in op-amps.




					www.maximintegrated.com


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 29, 2020)

Lo que no entiendo (por falta de estuduo), y antes que me manden a leer libros, es porque en el datasheet proporciona el circuito que intenta montar? Si no es parael offset, entonces para que es?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2020)

Ese circuito solo sirve para "demostrar" que existe el offset, pero es imposible ajustarlo en lazo abierto, tanto mas cuanto nunca va a trabajar así.
Fijate el video de T.I. que el chabon lo mide en lazo cerrado.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 29, 2020)

Me queda la duda si lo que busca erik1917 es medir el offset real del operacional a modo de sacarse dudas o busca corregir el offset de en circuito que está armando.

Lo primero es como en el video (supongo porque no lo vi), se hace un circuito amplificador de alta ganancia y en base a la salida se calcula cual es el desbalance en la entrada.   Las impedancias vistas por e+ y e- deben ser iguales porque si no, debido a la corriente de bias va a dar cualquier cosa.

Pero si se trata de corregir el offset en la misma aplicación es otra cosa, porque se suman los desbalances debido a la tolerancia de los componentes.  Ahí simplemente se pone la entrada en corto y se mueve el trimpot hasta que la salida es 0.  Que no se pone pelado sino con resistencias en los extremos para tener sensibilidad.

Siendo el OP37 de bajo offset, si el circuito no es de alta ganancia tranquilamente te podés encontrar que no es necesario corregirlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me queda la duda si lo que busca erik1917 es medir el offset real del operacional a modo de sacarse dudas o busca corregir el offset de en circuito que está armando.


Como lo veo yo...ni una cosa ni la otra. Pretende ajustar el offset con un circuito a lazo abierto que no es el circuito que va a usar después...con lo cual el ajuste no sirve de nada, aparte de ser imposible.
Yo estimo que no sabe lo que el offset, no sabe como se ajusta ni para que se lo hace.


----------



## fabiano (Abr 6, 2021)

Quisiera solicitar un asesoramiento ante el problema que encuentro de no poder eliminar una tensión de 2,37 V a la salida de un opamp en modo buffer con alimentación simple. Dicha tensión es independiente del modelo de opamp utilizado. Hace bastante tiempo que estoy buscando alguna solución en internet, pero no la encuentro, ya que nadie hace referencia a la cuestión del offset con alimentación simple. Se trata del circuito de segidor de tensión más simple posible.
Este sería el circuito en cuestión:


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2021)

Lo que ves no se llama offset. Se llama tensión mínima, igual que por el otro lado tendrás la máxima.
Pon la señal de entrada a 9V y verás que no llega a 9V.
Se ve ese valor porque al señor Libegüiro que hizo ese programa le puso ese valor. Móntalo y verás cual es el real.
La primera práctica que hacían mis alumnos en clase es averiguar en la práctica esos valores, la máxima y la mínima. En un circuito real, claro.
De todos modos hay una cosa que la gente maniosa lee que se llama datasheet en la que suelen venir esos datos.

Es imposible y además no puede ser que un circuito de ninguna tecnología llegue de 0V a Vcc V, perderás 1V o mas por cada lado.
Si el circuito es rail to rail entonces casi llegarás, pero perderás algo seguro. De nuevo leer datasheeet o montar circuito real. Mejor leer datasheet Y montar circuito real.

¿Que función tiene el divisor de tensión si le pones luego una tensión fija de 0V? Puedes quitar esas resistencias de ahí, que no hacen nada.
¿Que sentido tiene un divisor de tensión con fuente simple? Eso te daría Vcc/2 como "cero", ojo que está bien, pero lo tienes que tener claro que es lo que estás haciendo.

Y si no es eso será otra cosa: Pregunta al señor Libegüiro como hizo el programa o al soporte técnico. Yo es que no soy de simuladores.

PD. No nos hagas trabajar tontamente, pon la imagen en lugar del .pdf para una cosa tan sencilla:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2021)

fabiano dijo:


> Hace bastante tiempo que estoy buscando alguna solución en internet, pero no la encuentro, ya que nadie hace referencia a la cuestión del offset con alimentación simple.


Ni NUNCA lo vas a encontrar por que es algo inevitable a menos que uses un A.O. diseñado para trabajar con alimentación simple (LM358 o LM324 entre otros). Y aún en esos casos el campo de aplicación es bastante limitado.
Estudiá como trabaja un A.O. real y vas a entender por que el offset es inevitable cuando usás alimentación simple.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

Por mas offset que tenga, el LM358 llega a GND sin problemas (bueno, se acerca mucho), y en esa configuración de buffer, como mucho debería entregar un par de mV a la salida, 2.37V es un valor muy raro... a menos... No se como funciona ese simulador, pero revisa que V1 no tenga una resistencia interna elevada la cual, al estar en paralelo a la de 20k inferior puede modificar el divisor resistivo y presentar ese valor raro.

Como bien han dicho Scooter, ese divisor resistivo, o esta de mas o falta acople capacitivo o, si intentas hacer un comparador, esta mal conectado.


----------



## FelML (Abr 7, 2021)

Una cosa importante que tienes que tener en cuenta es donde has conectado la referencia de potencial cero del simulador, ya que las medidas de tensión de la simulación se realizarán con respecto a esa referencia. También lo que tienes que medir es la tensión entre los 0V del divisor de tensión y la salida del operacional, lo que significa que esta es una tensión flotante no referida a "masa" (los 0V de la alimentación de 9V, si has puesto la referencia de potencial cero en ese punto). No obstante no se que simulador utilizas. Yo utilizo el simulador incorporado de de KiCad y ese problema no se me ha presentado, pero decirte que he encontrado modelos spice de operacionales que no funcionan del todo correctamente en algunas circunstancias. Si tienes todas conexiones bien y el problema persiste talvez deberías de considerar esta ultima posibilidad.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2021)

Es cierto al 100%, se me olvidaba que era un simulador.
En el esquema no veo la referencia de 0V por ninguna parte y raramente funcionan los simuladores así.


----------

